# Basic take downs for guys learning



## quasar44 (Jan 3, 2020)

I only started doing take downs 11 months ago and it’s very daunting trying to move a human body from one pos to the next .
 BJJ class sucks in doing any ..so I have taken some wrestling lessons , watched more ytube than you have in your life , and just joined a beg mma class

Here is what I like for a beg like me :


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 3, 2020)

What can work 

1) body locks to the rear and side only with leg trips . Picking guys up is not going to work for me . Frontal body locks is too hard to get past their arms 

2) Tie ups - under hooks to knee picks as you run diagonal . You must run your legs .
Can also do this with head control 

3) single leg - run the pipe 
4) double leg - standing version only !!! Going on knee I am too slow and weak and get crushed over 
5) head and wrist control to ankle picks


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 3, 2020)

Low single as you launch your head into their inside knee as you grab back of ankle 
 Never tried it live but want too 

it’s my coolest move 
Only did it on dummy


----------

